# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS),  unmanned ground vehicle (UGV), TORC Robotics, Blacksburg, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

TORC Robotics

Virginia Tech (Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University), Blacksburg, Virginia,USA

----------


## Airicist

TORC ByWire XGV Reaches 102mph in Drive-By-Wire Control 

 Uploaded on Feb 24, 2009




> TORC Technologies reports that its ByWire XGV™, drive-by-wire converted Hybrid Escape platform, was successfully operated at speeds of up to 102 miles per hour in January of 2009. The tests were run on the Virginia Tech Transportation Institutes Smart Road, a 2.2 mile road closed to outside traffic and pedestrians. The ByWire XGV provides unmanned system developers, researchers, and integrators with a scalable, computer controlled ground vehicle platform with integrated SafeStop™ safety and PowerHub™ power management systems.
> 
> Ready for the addition of an autonomous navigation system, the ByWire XGV conversion is tightly integrated to the existing vehicle systems. Controlled through a single interface using JAUS (Joint Architecture for Unmanned Systems) or other proprietary standard over Ethernet, the steering, throttle, shifter, braking, and signals can all be controlled electronically. The safety systems on the XGV are centered around the TORC SafeStop, an off-the-shelf wireless emergency stop system, which provides up to a six mile line-of-sight range and allows for both disable and pause-vehicle states. An internally mounted emergency stop button, easily accessible from both front seats, and two optional externally mounted emergency stop buttons provide for additional safety.
> 
> A key benefit of the XGV is the availability of onboard electric power, which prevents the need for adding additional sources of power. TORCs PowerHub power conditioning and distribution options allow for use of up to 2 kW of managed power, configurable over Ethernet through a web browser.
> 
> The XGV is another product that TORC has developed based on needs from the DARPA Grand Challenges and other robotic programs from a variety of government groups and industry sectors. We see cutting edge robotic organizations spending too many resources reinventing drive-by-wire, safety, and power details rather than focusing on the higher level perception, planning, and control issues. The XGV allows organizations to leverage our experience solving the Base Platform problem, states Michael Fleming, CEO of TORC. We are excited to demonstrate the XGV at closed-loop control at speed at over 100 miles per hour.
> 
> The ByWire XGV uses multiple embedded modules to convert the stock vehicle to by-wire control. At the heart of this system is the National Instruments CompactRIO (cRIO) real-time system. The cRIO handles closed-loop control of the steering, throttling, and braking, as well as shifting, and lighting commands and feedback. Furthermore, the National Instruments cRIO provides the user access to the XGV system through a unified input over Ethernet.
> ...






Robotics Rodeo 2012 - TORC Robotics Places 1st in JIEDDO Endurance Challenge 

Published on Jul 10, 2012




> TORC Robotics placed first in the Joint IED Defeat Organization's (JIEDDO) 2012 Counter-IED Robotics Endurance Challenge, which took place during the TARDEC Robotics Rodeo at Fort Benning, GA. TORC was awarded with the fastest time to complete the mounted, 23 km challenge, which assessed:
> 
> - the speed and endurance of support robots over unimproved roads;
> - the ability to detect changes in the road environment over time;
> - and the creation of cartographic products for use in mission planning and after action review.
> 
> While the Challenge allowed teams to control their systems via local or remote teleoperation, TORC ran the Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS) system fully autonomously to further validate its highly capable autonomous navigation system and Autonomy Kit.

----------


## Airicist

US Marines' New Self-driving Car - GUSS Autonomous Vehicle 

 Published on Jul 14, 2014




> Video footage of Marines maneuvering the Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS), experimental technology being tested by the Marine Corps Warfighting Lab during Rim of the Pacific 2014 at Kahuku Training Area on Oahu, Hawaii. The GUSS is a multi-purpose support vehicle based on the ITV equipped with sensors to allow operation with or without a driver. GUSS is one of many technologies being experimented in a field environment during the Advanced Warfighting Experiment looking at new technologies and war fighting concepts for the Marine Corps of the future. Video by Kyle Olson | Marine Corps Futures Directorate

----------


## Airicist

Marines Unmanned Vehicle-Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS)
July 20, 2014




> 07/20/2014: U.S. Marines and civilians with the Marine Corps Warfighting Lab conduct experiments using the Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS) 10-13 July, 2014 at the Kahuku Training Area on the island of Oahu in Hawaii during the Marine Corps' Advanced Warfighting Experiment.
> 
> The GUSS is a multi-use vehicle that can be used from resupply to casualty evacuations with or without a driver. There are multiple technologies being tested during RIMPAC, the largest maritime exercise in the Pacific region.
> 
> Credit:Marine Forces Pacific Combat Camera:7/15/14
> 
> According to one source involved in the creation of the project:
> 
> The Naval Surface Warfare Center(NSWC) Dahlgren Division, Virginia Tech, and TORC were tasked by the Marine Corps Warfighting Laboratory (MCWL) to design, develop, and test a fleet of four Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS) vehicles.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

US Marines "GUSS" Driverless Vehicle - Field Testing 

 Published on Jul 23, 2014




> Footage of a Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS) being field tested by Marines at Kahuku Training Area, Oahu, Hawaii. Video by Master Sgt. Ryan Kruse | Defense Media Activity -- Hawaii News Bureau. Derivative works: AiirSource

----------


## Airicist

Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS) 

 Published on Jul 16, 2014




> Elizabeth Carlson describes the Ground Unmanned Support Surrogate (GUSS). Also available in high definition.

----------

